# brizzy royal



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

if its like any other royal then you will need a certain amout of first places from Agricultural or affiliated shows prior to entry. The more you have the better your chances of being accepted.

This is the case in SA anyway. To be sure ring the show society and enquire.


----------

